# My new girl, Tia the chinchilla!



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

So, as I've chronicled through my other posts, I've been on the lookout for a new baby/babies ever since Lemmi passed away. I reallyreally wanted to adopt a group of four ratgirls, but in order to do that, I would have needed a little over $200 extra dollars to do so (a cage big enough = $120, the girls themselves = $35, new accessories = $50, other stuff) and I just didn't have that kind of cash right now.

I was creeping around on Craigslist though and found something that I could not resist - a female chinchilla, with cage, food, wheel, bedding, all the accessories, EVERYTHING, for $100. 

It sounded too good to be true, but it was true!! So, yesterday, I got a new baby - 










Tia the chinchilla! 

She is a sweet heart! I know that's not a very good picture of her, but it's the only one I have (it was on her ad). She was scared witless yesterday, but she started to calm down after I gave her a hidey hut (she had nowhere to hide in her cage! That blue thing she's sitting in up there is her dust bath, and it's only in the cage for about ten minutes two or three times a week) and let her alone for awhile. Today she peeked her head out of the cage while I had the door open and sniffed at me, so I was really happy about that.  

The floors of her balconies and such are mesh though, which I don't like, but I have already covered them with cardboard. I need to work on the ramps, but I'll get to that tonight. I did notice that she has one pea-sized, flesh colored lump on her foot that looks a lot like bumblefoot except it's not red. 

She really loves her hidey hut though, and she also loves craisins! I am so happy!!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on your new addition 

Will Tia be introduced to a buddy? I know they should ideally be kept in at least pairs like rats


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Hehe, thanks. I don't know, she is three years old and has been alone for her entire life. I was thinking about getting her a friend.

I'd like to get her a new buddy, but that would require a second cage to keep them in while I get them introduced and such... I don't have the money for that now. Someday, yes, I would love to get Tia a chillafriend, but not anytime soon. They are such expensive little critters!!


----------

